# What is a safe temperature range for your dog to be outside?



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

The weather is getting cooler where im from and was wondering in what temp range can our dogs stay outside?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dogs can be out side in all kinds of weather but its not safe to leave them out when its below freezing and you should always try to keep them in a cooled inviornment over 100 triple digits are killers.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i dont leave onyx out ne more cuz of the area i moved to. when he lived withn my bf and his dad we had onyx tied up in the winter only for like 10 minutes though but only cuz i was too cold to wait for him to go potty and it takes him about 10 to 15 mins to find where he wants to go number 2. but we would take him right back in after that. we would keep him out longer if one of us was out playing with him. he would play so long. even if it was freezing out (not literally) he would come back in panting.


----------

